# Sticky  Basic Steps to Saving the Life of a Pigeon or Dove * Providing Heat to Orphaned Birds



## Whitefeather

Please click on the links below to assist you in caring for our ill, injured & orphaned feathered friends.

*Basic Steps to Saving the Life of a Pigeon or Dove*:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


*Providing Heat to Orphaned Birds*:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13601


Cindy


----------

